# Solved: 553 sorry, that domain isn't allowed to be relayed thru this MTA (#5.7.1)



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

I have two email accounts: Personal through my ISP and Business through my domain. I use Outlook 2003 for both accounts. My personal account works fine but occasionally when I send an email from my business account, such as:

[email protected] to [email protected] with an attached Word file,

I get this message:

553 sorry, that domain isn't allowed to be relayed thru this MTA (#5.7.1)

Anyone have any ideas what would be causing this?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, as a security measure some mail servers are configured to require those permitted to send mail through the server to fetch mail FIRST, then out-bound mail can be sent. This is to prevent against what's called an "open relay", where some random person can use your mail server to send mail when they shouldn't be doing so. Spammers do this to cover their tracks so mail they send won't appear to come from "them".

So, you should be able to check for new mail FIRST and then send your output mail.

Peace...


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for that bit of information & insight. With that in mind, my next question would be how to change the ordering of Send / Receive within Outlook 2003 such that the Receive occurrs first before the Send?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm not really an Outlook user even though I do use it at work. 

I'll look at the settings in my copy of Outlook when I get to my office to see what I can find.

EDIT: One other thing to check is whether the mail server for your domain was changed to require authentication before sending mail. You can confirm this by contacting your website hosting provider.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, attached is a screenshot of an Outlook 2003 setting that might help. If you have the same setting checked, uncheck it and see if the problem goes away. I'm not seeing any options to change the order of the "send/receive" process.

Peace...


----------



## Hogwild (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback although that setting is already checked. 

I did isolate the problem which only seems to occur when I right click on a file in File Explorer and select "Send To: Mail Recipient". I stopped using this method and the error messages stopped occurring. Instead, I open Outlook, select new message, address it and then attach the file which works fine.

It maybe that when using the first method and then opening Outlook it tries to send before receiving and thus the problem.

Anyway, I've found a work around.

Thanks for your assistance anyway!


----------

